# Malibu Stealth-12 Fishing Kayak For Sale



## big red kayak fishing

Malibu Stealth 12', Loaded with Xwing, 502Eagle fish finder/GPS, Captins seat, ritcher compus, live well with aireator & 12volt battery. Mini transportation cart, with sand wheels, rod holders, lighted for night fishing. Kayak stands and paddle. Lightly used. This is a very nice kayak I have $1800.00 invested in it.for sale $1100.00 or best offer Call 850-461-4495:thumbsup: SOLD!


----------

